# Manchester Reptile Club - Exotic Mammal Picnic (2nd Sept)



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone.....how's tricks?

So here are the details for a very different meet......MRC's Exotic Mammal Picnic. It's on 2nd September so we can avoid bank hols, and starts at 4pm. We'll also be having the meet on the playing fields at the back of Debdale Park (pic on the poster). It's a nice huge space, about 100m from each pathway, so we'll be able to see anyone coming. It'll be a picnic affair, so bring your own refreshments (and of course your lovely animals......anything goes!)

Now here's the thing........exotic mammals are a LOT more unpredictable than reptiles, so attendance will be at your own risk. They have sharp teeth and claws, and although everyone should be safe so long as they're respectful towards the critters, there is every chance that you could be jumped on or whatever.

For this reason, kids are allowed at the event, although please make sure you keep them with you and don't let them go crazy around the animals.

DOGS: as it's a public space, we can't say that dogs aren't allowed, but they freak out most exotic mammals, so they should be kept on leads and away from the exotics. Also, if you really must bring a dog, I'd suggest that you don't bring ones that are bouncy and barky......if they are like this, we might have to ask you to stand even further away.

Hopefully we'll have some nice weather!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget that everything's welcome.....from APH's and ferrets to armadillos and gorillas! 

Ok, maybe not gorillas.....but the more variety, the better!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I know that so far we have raccoons, coati, skunks and various little furry things coming along on sunday. Would LOVE a virginia opossum to come (hint hint)

After all....what could be lovelier than a walk in the park?:2thumb:


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll be there :2thumb:


----------

